# ileoscopy w/ bx via stoma with balloon dilation



## kbreeden (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 44382 for the ileoscopy w/ bx via stoma. Where can I find the balloon dilation?

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## elenax (Dec 31, 2008)

If the balloon dilation is via stoma, I don't see a procedure for that other than the 44799 (unlisted).  In that case a would attach the operative report to the claim.  Just my opinion, open to any other feedback.


----------

